# Madame Leota WIth Mr. Chicken and ShellHawk



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wanted you guys to have a heads-up that Mr. Chicken and I (probably mostly Mr. Chicken, since I am very tool-challenged!) will be doing a Madame Leota spirit ball/projection effect how-to-ish thing on my BlogTV channel on Sunday, August 14th, time to be announced.
BlogTV is free to sign up. Here's my channel, since their search engine really sucks: http://www.blogtv.com/People/ShellHawk

Thanks! Hope you can join us!

Shell
http://shellhawksnest.blogspot.com
www.etsy.com/shop/shellhawk
http://hauntcast.net


----------

